# Any Earthquake



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Do we have any Outbackers who felt it ?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

There must be some, sounds like it was a fairly widespread trembler.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I didn't feel it personally but found out why the dog was going crazy at 5:38 this morning. And when my son got up I told him we had an earthquake and he said "Is that what that was". He said he felt it and heard doors moving.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, we all felt it. Being from California, I just rolled over and went back to sleep. It felt far away, but it got your attention. I was typing an email about the quake to a friend back in California when the aftershock hit. Funny timing. Still waiting for the big one that's supposed to reverse the flow of the Mississippi.....


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Were in East Peoria IL.. Felt it real good here but it was very short duration less than 5 sec.. Some reported a loud noise accompanied it but we didn't hear anything.

Rick


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We had family members who felt it. But I was driving the car and didn't notice it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nothing in NJ


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

fspieg said:


> Were in East Peoria IL.. Felt it real good here but it was very short duration less than 5 sec.. Some reported a loud noise accompanied it but we didn't hear anything.
> 
> Rick


I'm just across the river, in Bartonville, and didn't know we'd had an earthquake until I got to work at 7:30 am. The dog didn't even wake up, I don't think.

Bartonville sits on top of a couple dozen old sahft coal mines, though. Could be that all the old underground tunnels didn't allow the ground to transmit the vibrations well around here. (We were told at Mammoth Cave, that nitrate miners in the cave felt nothing, when the big New Madrid Fault quake hit here around 1814. And that quake was so devastating that the Mississippi River flowed backwards for three days, in one area between St. Louis and New Orleans.)

I'm disappointed I couldn't experience it - but kinda glad I didn't.

Mike


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Were in East Peoria IL.. Felt it real good here but it was very short duration less than 5 sec.. Some reported a loud noise accompanied it but we didn't hear anything.
> 
> Rick


I'm just across the river, in Bartonville, and didn't know we'd had an earthquake until I got to work at 7:30 am. The dog didn't even wake up, I don't think.

Bartonville sits on top of a couple dozen old sahft coal mines, though. Could be that all the old underground tunnels didn't allow the ground to transmit the vibrations well around here. (We were told at Mammoth Cave, that nitrate miners in the cave felt nothing, when the big New Madrid Fault quake hit here around 1814. And that quake was so devastating that the Mississippi River flowed backwards for three days, in one area between St. Louis and New Orleans.)

I'm disappointed I couldn't experience it - but kinda glad I didn't.

Mike
[/quote]

It woke both of us up. Initially I thought it was the cat jumping on the bed but quickly realized it was to much to be that. I remember the one in 68 and don't think this one lasted quite as long. We cancelled our earthquake insurance a few years ago. For $50/year DW thinks we need to rethink that decision.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Strange. Of course, we didn't have any of the quake here in GA, but I was googling "April 18 earthquake", to get info on it, etc. Well, for you history buffs, the "Great Quake" that hit San Francisco was April 18, 1906!! It's like 2 AM and I started reading before I realized the "1906" part!!








Hope everyone's okay!
Darlene


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

I was laying in bed after the alarm went off and felt the bed move funny. Thought the DW was moving her feet funny in bed before she crawled out of it.
Rolled back over to sleep and read about the quake on the internet 3 hours later. Never felt the after shock.

Was fun! I had not experienced the previous ones we had in the area back in the 80's.

I guess I can cross off "Experience an Earthquake" from my bucket list!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

fspieg said:


> Were in East Peoria IL.. Felt it real good here but it was very short duration less than 5 sec.. Some reported a loud noise accompanied it but we didn't hear anything.
> 
> Rick


I'm just across the river, in Bartonville, and didn't know we'd had an earthquake until I got to work at 7:30 am. The dog didn't even wake up, I don't think.

Bartonville sits on top of a couple dozen old sahft coal mines, though. Could be that all the old underground tunnels didn't allow the ground to transmit the vibrations well around here. (We were told at Mammoth Cave, that nitrate miners in the cave felt nothing, when the big New Madrid Fault quake hit here around 1814. And that quake was so devastating that the Mississippi River flowed backwards for three days, in one area between St. Louis and New Orleans.)

I'm disappointed I couldn't experience it - but kinda glad I didn't.

Mike
[/quote]

It woke both of us up. Initially I thought it was the cat jumping on the bed but quickly realized it was to much to be that. I remember the one in 68 and don't think this one lasted quite as long. We cancelled our earthquake insurance a few years ago. For $50/year DW thinks we need to rethink that decision.
[/quote]

Yeah, we carry earthquake insurance (State Farm). Our house would be rebuilt after an earthquake, but without the earthquake insurance, our brick exterior would not be replaced. Any brick, block, etc. (including basement walls) is not covered without the EQ rider. I don't think ours is an extra $50/year, but I'd have to check all the line items. We also carry flood insurance and mine subsidence riders. Funny how insurance is supposed to protect you, but there are a LOT of things it does not cover unless you spend more for the extra riders.

Without the riders, about the only thing definately covered by the initial policy seems to be the insurance company's butt!

Go figure.

Mike

BTW - did you feel the 4.5 aftershock at 12:40 am this morning (Monday)? We did not.


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

I felt the 4.5 aftershock Friday morning at 10:14 AM........And as I sit on top of the "New Madrid Fault" it does make proud that I have my Outback, just in case......Was in a 7.7 in the Phillippines in 1990, which was really interesting, not to mention the Mt. Pintaubo volcano as well...... so in case of the Mississippi does flow backwards, hopefully, I can hook up to the Outback and head for higher ground rather quickly......


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Were in East Peoria IL.. Felt it real good here but it was very short duration less than 5 sec.. Some reported a loud noise accompanied it but we didn't hear anything.
> 
> Rick


I'm just across the river, in Bartonville, and didn't know we'd had an earthquake until I got to work at 7:30 am. The dog didn't even wake up, I don't think.

Bartonville sits on top of a couple dozen old sahft coal mines, though. Could be that all the old underground tunnels didn't allow the ground to transmit the vibrations well around here. (We were told at Mammoth Cave, that nitrate miners in the cave felt nothing, when the big New Madrid Fault quake hit here around 1814. And that quake was so devastating that the Mississippi River flowed backwards for three days, in one area between St. Louis and New Orleans.)

I'm disappointed I couldn't experience it - but kinda glad I didn't.

Mike
[/quote]

It woke both of us up. Initially I thought it was the cat jumping on the bed but quickly realized it was to much to be that. I remember the one in 68 and don't think this one lasted quite as long. We cancelled our earthquake insurance a few years ago. For $50/year DW thinks we need to rethink that decision.
[/quote]

Yeah, we carry earthquake insurance (State Farm). Our house would be rebuilt after an earthquake, but without the earthquake insurance, our brick exterior would not be replaced. Any brick, block, etc. (including basement walls) is not covered without the EQ rider. I don't think ours is an extra $50/year, but I'd have to check all the line items. We also carry flood insurance and mine subsidence riders. Funny how insurance is supposed to protect you, but there are a LOT of things it does not cover unless you spend more for the extra riders.

Without the riders, about the only thing definately covered by the initial policy seems to be the insurance company's butt!

Go figure.

Mike

BTW - did you feel the 4.5 aftershock at 12:40 am this morning (Monday)? We did not.
[/quote]

No! Heard it occurred but did not feel it. I hear you on the insurance.

Rick


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

DW spoke wtih her sister in Decatur, IL; it woke her up.

Mark


----------

